# Rigid Jobmax combo at Home Depot



## RobinLocksley (Mar 28, 2011)

I got this about a week ago, and use it constantly. stuff is built like a tank, and is LIFETIME GUARANTEED!!!. You get the Jobmax starter kit, and your choice of second "head" for 100 bucks. It says on the site online only, but i got mine in the store. worth a look!

RIDGID 12-Volt JobMax Starter Kit with Free RA Drill/Driver Head - R92238 at The Home Depot


----------

